# Retire Overseas on $1,200 / Month



## SifuPhil

As part of my ongoing Quixotic quest to find a cheap Fantasyland I came across this site which gives five highly affordable places to retire abroad - as always, buyer beware. 



> Retiring abroad isn't for everyone or even for most people. But the  adventurous can find comfortable, even luxurious lifestyles in many  places that cost them far less than what they would pay at home, said  Kathleen Peddicord, the author of "How to Retire Overseas: Everything You Need to Know to Live Well (For Less) Abroad" ...
> 
> 
> ... People  who are considering retiring abroad need to do their research, because  countries vary dramatically in how welcoming they are to foreign  nationals who want to become residents. Tax laws vary as well, and most  Americans will want to buy health insurance -- either a local plan,  which may cost less, or an international plan, which typically offers  more flexible coverage. Peddicord said that in Panama, where her family  of four lives, local or "in country" health plans cost as little as $100  a month but are not available to people over a certain age (usually  early to mid-60s). An international plan with a $3,400 deductible might  cost a 60-year-old about $180 a month ...



*Retire Overseas On $1,200 a Month*


----------



## TICA

That's really interesting, but by the time you pay health care, are you really any further ahead financially?  Think I'll stay where I am, but all of you could come here!!!  Not quite Fantasyland, but hey, we have four seasons, beaches all over the place, lakes galore and really nice people.  Depending on where you want to live, it can be quite cheap for housing too.


----------



## Diwundrin

I'm already retired 'overseas', but thanks anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil

TICA said:


> That's really interesting, but by the time you pay health care, are you really any further ahead financially?  Think I'll stay where I am, but all of you could come here!!!  Not quite Fantasyland, but hey, we have four seasons, beaches all over the place, lakes galore and really nice people.  Depending on where you want to live, it can be quite cheap for housing too.



I'm not sure what the healthcare situation is in Panama - heck, I'm not even sure what it is HERE - but I'm pretty certain that for most people it would be a significant amount that would have to be figured into the total. 

I'm already on the East coast, thanks - just too far North on it. 




			
				Diwundrin said:
			
		

> I'm already retired 'overseas', but thanks anyway.



Yeah, I was trying to find a word that wouldn't be offensive and "abroad" was the best I could do. "Overseas" is of course relative on the writer's part. 

I could have ticked _everyone_ off and called it "foreign". layful:


----------



## That Guy

I started thinking about retiring overseas many, many years ago but decided I wanted to stay in the USA.  Stubborn that way.  Kinda why I haven't left my roots in Kalifornica...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> I started thinking about retiring overseas many, many years ago but decided I wanted to stay in the USA.  Stubborn that way.  Kinda why I haven't left my roots in Kalifornica...



Was just talking to my student today about this. We've discussed retiring to a different country before and Panama was just the latest one that we talked about, but we're still pretty much resigned to staying here. There's just something strange about living your entire life in one country and then bailing at the end. It's not about loyalty or patriotism or anything like that - I suppose it's just "comfortable".


----------



## Diwundrin

SifuPhil said:


> Was just talking to my student today about this. We've discussed retiring to a different country before and Panama was just the latest one that we talked about, but we're still pretty much resigned to staying here. There's just something strange about living your entire life in one country and then bailing at the end. It's not about loyalty or patriotism or anything like that - I suppose it's just "comfortable".



Now you've woken the philosophical rambling dragon, siiiigh.

It's hard to  pin a reason why people get attached to places.  Some because they've  never been anywhere else, (some because they want to *be* anywhere else), and sometimes there's just no explaining it.  

It's  more than a comfort zone thing I think.   An uncle, born an Aussie  country boy, was 'city' to his boot soles. He saw hardly any of  Australia but in his later, better off years, he and his wife spent a  couple of months every year for over a decade touring every US State except  Alaska,  and visiting friends they'd made in the States. (They visited  with him when they fled their winter, it was a great deal they all had  going.

)

 He 'belonged' in America, he was just born on the wrong side of the world.  
His  brother was as old school Aussie bushman as they come. The city was  Hell personified to him, and the only thing that interested him about  America were John Deere tractors,  so it seems nothing to do with  genetics, nurture or birthplace.

I've always had this weird  'homesickness' for the Kimberley Coast, a place I've never been!  I  'belong' in the Top End. Although I  have only ever spent a few weeks in  the Northern Territory, I felt 'at home' there.   It has the lifestyle,  landscape, climate  and characters that most appeal to me, but I wasn't  physically, or financially, ever suited to living there.  I have no  idea why a city girl would want to live in the desert at the end of the  earth but there you go.

  Guess I just like the wild (warm) empty places.

Where  I live now is where I decided to retire to when I was about 12. I didn't know a single soul here, still don't know all that many and it's hours away from relatives. It was always just 'my' spot.
 It was  only ever a holiday destination, one of many, but it was the nearest  other place I ever felt I was supposed to be.  It just clicked.  Still does. It felt 'familiar'. I lived elsewhere, in a small town for a while before here, but never once returned to the city or the house I was raised and lived in for over 50 years.  I haven't seen Sydney since the day I left it in 2002.  I liked the Sydney scenery okay, but I was never a 'city' girl and was never really 'at home' there.

The  Kooris (aboriginals) have a deep need of "country".  It's more than  territory to them, it's more than where they're born, it's a kind of  spiritual attachment to a particular tract of the planet.  They see  their bit of "country" and everything in it as their kin, they are born *of* it not *on* it. It owns them, not they it.    It's a living entity to them, every bit as close and familiar as their relatives.   
I  have to admit that I wrote that off as bs to claim compensation and mining royalty money, as most of us do, and sometimes for good reason, but eventually did  understand it a little.  A kind of epiphany I had in the NT.  It's not  patriotism by any stretch, or 'ownership' issues,  it's a 'belonging' thing.

We can't all  live where we belong.  Or even where we think we should belong.  Our  fantasy Paradise often falls far short when we find it.  If the feeling  of belonging isn't there then it's just scenery.  You can watch a video  for that.

My sympathy Phil, my dad was like you, always trying to find where he was supposed to be, and never feeling 'at home.'  
But  prepare yourself, he never found that place.  He did have a hell of a  good time and covered a lot of ground searching for it though.


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> Now you've woken the philosophical rambling dragon, siiiigh.



And now YOUR dragon has woken MINE - and I _just_ put him down after his warm bottle and story, too!  Well, now you're going to have to deal with him.



> It's hard to  pin a reason why people get attached to places.  Some because they've  never been anywhere else, (some because they want to *be* anywhere else), and *sometimes there's just no explaining it*.



I think that's the main principle involved here. The Tao is mysterious and we usually cannot understand or explain it; we just flow along with it.




> It's  more than a comfort zone thing I think.   An uncle, born an Aussie  country boy, was 'city' to his boot soles. He saw hardly any of  Australia but in his later, better off years, he and his wife spent a  couple of months every year for over a decade touring every US State except  Alaska,  and visiting friends they'd made in the States. (They visited  with him when they fled their winter, it was a great deal they all had  going.
> 
> )
> 
> He 'belonged' in America, he was just born on the wrong side of the world.
> His  brother was as old school Aussie bushman as they come. The city was  Hell personified to him, and the only thing that interested him about  America were John Deere tractors,  so it seems nothing to do with  genetics, nurture or birthplace.



Interesting story. I agree that it's a VERY individual thing, and even in a single person it can change over the years.



> I've always had this weird  'homesickness' for the Kimberley Coast, a place I've never been!  I  'belong' in the Top End. Although I  have only ever spent a few weeks in  the Northern Territory, I felt 'at home' there.   It has the lifestyle,  landscape, climate  and characters that most appeal to me, but I wasn't  physically, or financially, ever suited to living there.  I have no  idea why a city girl would want to live in the desert at the end of the  earth but there you go.



And they tell me that occult phenomenon is impossible ... 



> Guess I just like the wild (warm) empty places.



You'd love my bedroom then ...



> Where  I live now is where I decided to retire to when I was about 12. I didn't know a single soul here, still don't know all that many and it's hours away from relatives. It was always just 'my' spot.
> It was  only ever a holiday destination, one of many, but it was the nearest  other place I ever felt I was supposed to be.  It just clicked.  Still does. It felt 'familiar'. I lived elsewhere, in a small town for a while before here, but never once returned to the city or the house I was raised and lived in for over 50 years.  I haven't seen Sydney since the day I left it in 2002.  I liked the Sydney scenery okay, but I was never a 'city' girl and was never really 'at home' there.



I was born and raised on the outskirts of NYC, then moved into the city for 7 years. I felt more alive during those 7 years than in any other time since. Could it be because I was a tadpole swimming in a massive, colorful ocean? That I was having my first taste of independent living? That I was fully alive, fully living and fully occupied (going to college, running my business and playing the pimp)? That everything was available 24/7? That I met a weird and wonderful (and truth be known, sometimes nasty) mix of people? 

I don't know. I DO know that they say that when you're born a New Yorker you're always a New Yorker. Maybe this is what they mean. 

Would I want to move back there again? Hell no! At least, not without winning the lottery first. But everything has changed - it's no longer the magical '70's. The Twin Towers are gone. The Pink Pussycat Boutique has gone tourist. Studio 54 is no longer, and Plato's Retreat is just a dim and distant memory. 

Plus the street-vendor hot dogs are _terrible_ now, even at $5 a pop.

Since then I've lived in California, Texas, Florida, New Jersey and, since 1987, Pennsylvania. I came here because my wife had relatives here and we were taking care of them. Fourteen years later we divorced and inertia just seemed to take over - I'm still here 12 years later. And here's a secret for you (don't tell anyone!) - 

I don't _like_ Pennsylvania very much.

Oh, it's your typical Commonwealth (technically it isn't a State), but the area I've been in has been on the decline for the past 50 years and shows no signs of improving. Sure, they're building new Wal-Marts here left and right, but to me that's like dressing a dead fish in mink, if you can somehow envision Wal-Mart as being made of mink. We've been getting the outflow of gangsters, drug dealers and lifelong welfare recipients from New York, Philadelphia and New Jersey for over 20 years now and they've pretty much taken over large parts of the town. Crime has gone up, property values have gone down. 

Everywhere I've ever lived where I had a martial arts school and/or Chinese medicine clinic - California, New York and Florida - I've been successful. I'm still living off the money I made from those places 15 years later.

But here? My schools were a failure. The people here just were not interested. They saw me as a scammer or, worse, the Devil.

The young kids here flee as soon as they come of age. They know the job market here is atrocious. Some even stay long enough to graduate from one of the local colleges, but then they take a job offer somewhere else. 

Now Florida for me is, for whatever reason, Mecca. Again, I don't know if it's because I had some of my happiest times there and I'm now looking at it through rose-tinted time-traveling granny glasses or whether it is truly calling to me. I know in my rational mind that beside the ocean, palm trees, hurricanes and insane alligators there's little that's there for me that isn't here, but my emotional mind - my heart - tells me I'm supposed to be there. 



> The  Kooris (aboriginals) have a deep need of "country".  It's more than  territory to them, it's more than where they're born, it's a kind of  spiritual attachment to a particular tract of the planet.  They see  their bit of "country" and everything in it as their kin, they are born *of* it not *on* it. It owns them, not they it.    It's a living entity to them, every bit as close and familiar as their relatives.
> 
> I  have to admit that I wrote that off as bs to claim compensation and mining royalty money, as most of us do, and sometimes for good reason, but eventually did  understand it a little.  A kind of epiphany I had in the NT.  It's not  patriotism by any stretch, or 'ownership' issues,  it's a 'belonging' thing.



It's "funny" (not really) that many of the old-school Native Americans felt exactly the same way. Perhaps we missed our chance at learning something valuable from them ... 



> We can't all  live where we belong.  Or even where we think we should belong.  Our  fantasy Paradise often falls far short when we find it.  If the feeling  of belonging isn't there then it's just scenery.  You can watch a video  for that.



We CAN live where we DO belong, though - at least, that's MY goal. I don't have money, I don't have material things, I don't have attachments, so I might as well follow my Way, wherever it takes me. 



> My sympathy Phil, my dad was like you, always trying to find where he was supposed to be, and never feeling 'at home.'
> But  prepare yourself, he never found that place.  He did have a hell of a  good time and covered a lot of ground searching for it though.



They say it's the journey, not the destination, I know. MY problem is that I feel I've been standing lock-legged on the same part of the Path for over 25 years now. Vines are crawling up me and small furry mammals piddle upon me. I can affirm that bears do indeed defecate in the woods. 

But I'm NOT on my journey anymore. I'm in that _Twilight Zone_ diner that William Shatner was in, and I haven't been given permission yet to leave.


----------



## Diwundrin

> But I'm NOT on my journey anymore. I'm in that _Twilight Zone_ diner that William Shatner was in, and I haven't been given permission yet to leave.



I know how that feels!  Sydney was that diner and it was exactly as though I was waiting permission to leave.  My mother's eventual  recognition that she was no longer at the helm was all the permission I needed, and we were OUT of THERE!   Freeeee at last, well sort of,  but an escape at least.  

If it's time, then do it, and if it doesn't work out with 'Flo', then keep looking.

Indulge me in a quote from a very old song. (from memory)

My heart goes where the wild goose goes,
and I must go where the wild goose goes,
mother goose, brother goose, which is best?
A wandering fool or a heart at rest?

While I'm at it...bwaahaha.... a few memorable lines from a forgettable movie.

Daughter asking long missing father about why he left them...

"Well, I jest had to follow that old eagle to see where he was going I guess" he explains ashamedly.
"But you never came back!" she cries.

He shrugs and answers, "Wellll, that old eagle, he jest kept on flyin'. "


----------



## kombucha

Phil.I read your wonderful story several times.May be i am in the same ZOne now...I was born in Russia,my father was a military pilot,all my childhood we were following him all over the former Soviet Union-from East to West,from North to South-I cannot even count how many schools i changed.He retired,we settled in Kyrgyz Republic as his mother lived there at that time.
i got married,gave birth to two children,devorced,married an American,who agreed to stay in Kyrgyzstan.For ten years life was so good-I loved my job,we lived in the center of the capital,i could see theatres,hotels,parks out of my window.My father was still alive and near,my
children went to the best school in the country,I was surrounded by friends.
4 yers ago we moved to the USA and now we live in a very nice place in the Catskills.My son and his family are in Russia,my daughter is a student.My husband got sick and spends a lot of time in hospitals.All I can see out of my windows is charming nature.I don't feel myself any more.I do not even know what I want to do with my life.I used to be so busy all my life,now I have time I do not need.


----------



## SifuPhil

kombucha said:


> Phil.I read your wonderful story several times.May be i am in the same ZOne now...I was born in Russia,my father was a military pilot,all my childhood we were following him all over the former Soviet Union-from East to West,from North to South-I cannot even count how many schools i changed.He retired,we settled in Kyrgyz Republic as his mother lived there at that time.
> i got married,gave birth to two children,devorced,married an American,who agreed to stay in Kyrgyzstan.For ten years life was so good-I loved my job,we lived in the center of the capital,i could see theatres,hotels,parks out of my window.My father was still alive and near,my
> children went to the best school in the country,I was surrounded by friends.
> 4 yers ago we moved to the USA and now we live in a very nice place in the Catskills.My son and his family are in Russia,my daughter is a student.My husband got sick and spends a lot of time in hospitals.All I can see out of my windows is charming nature.I don't feel myself any more.I do not even know what I want to do with my life.I used to be so busy all my life,now I have time I do not need.



Kombucha, that was a lovely story - until you moved over here. My condolences.

I don't know for sure what it's like now (because I was there only once, back in the late 1970's), but I get the impression that the main area of the Catskills - the part that used to have Grossinger's resort - is now a ghost town. Here's a picture I just found on Google of their beautiful indoor swimming pool - 



It's sad because I have read of how vibrant it used to be there - it was THE place to be in the summer. The menfolk would be working during the week in NYC while their wives and children were playing at the resort, then they would take the train or drive up up there on the weekend for some family quality time. Here's an interesting site about *the rise and fall of Grossinger's*, if that sort of thing is of interest to you. 

I agree that having time you do not _need_ can be worse than not having _enough_ time. Emptiness seems to stretch into eternity during those times, and as you said we're probably in the same "zone": sometimes I get the impression I'm in Purgatory, waiting to see what's going to happen. 

It is NOT a nice feeling. 

The only weapon that I find useful is my perspective. It's all about how I look at the situation. If I whine and moan too much about being stuck here it only seems to make things worse. I don't want to be a Mary Poppins and run around singing and dancing even when I'm blue - that just isn't me - but if I can find a certain level of _acceptance_ of my situation I find that following the Path becomes much easier. It is also convenient for me because I pretty much "live" online now, so it doesn't matter all that much whether there are palm trees or piles of dirty snow outside the window. 

Now if only I could get my _body_ online as well as my _mind_, I think I'd be a winner.


----------



## kombucha

thank you,Phil
"certain level of _acceptance_ of my situation "-maybe a key phrase i need to think about.I will.
The place we live now is a very well kept gated community with a swimming pool,club house,we can play golf at the Kutchers hotel,which is 3 minutes walk.People are absolutely wonderful.friendly,intelligent,always ready to help.Majority of them are Florida snow-birds,at the same time more and more people live here all the year round.
looks like a casino will be built not very far from here.If it ever happens,it will give a new life to everything around.
Thinking about future-when my husband gets better we seriously think of moving to Savannah,GA.You never know...


----------



## Diwundrin

> Sifuphil wrote:
> I agree that having time you do not _need_ can be worse than not having _enough_  time. Emptiness seems to stretch into eternity during those times, and  as you said we're probably in the same "zone": sometimes I get the  impression I'm in Purgatory, waiting to see what's going to happen.
> 
> It is NOT a nice feeling.
> 
> The only weapon that I find useful is my perspective. It's all about how  I look at the situation. If I whine and moan too much about being stuck  here it only seems to make things worse. I don't want to be a Mary  Poppins and run around singing and dancing even when I'm blue - that  just isn't me - but if I can find a certain level of _acceptance_  of my situation I find that following the Path becomes much easier. It  is also convenient for me because I pretty much "live" online now, so it  doesn't matter all that much whether there are palm trees or piles of  dirty snow outside the window.
> 
> Now if only I could get my _body_ online as well as my _mind_, I think I'd be a winner.



What Phil said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Acceptance lightens a lot of the burden that disappointment and wishful thinking weighs us down with. 
 That's how it worked for me anyway.  Don't waste the opportunities of  'here and now' by comparing it to what isn't currently an option.

 I sympathise Kombucha, it's an awful feeling that you are 'in the wrong place', I've been there too,  but that's how it goes.  Even wrong places have good things to offer if we look for them hard enough and put them into their proper context and not as a comparison.

To sound especially lame.... vive le difference!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have traveled and lived in several different states, and I think that I mostly enjoyed all of them. There are always the little joys and the problems of any area you choose to live in, but when you are living where your heart is happy, then the rest of it just seems to fall into place somehow. 
No matter how everything else is, if you are longing to live in another place, you will never be truly happy, at least that is how I look at it. 
It is kind of like if you were in love, and it didn't work out, for whatever reason, and you end up marrying someone that you don't truly love. It might be a good marriage, and you can be comfortable in it, but your heart will always long for your lost love. 
There are a lot of things that I miss about Idaho, where I grew up; but I think that I am most content to be here in the South, and live where I am close to my daughter. 
I have been living in a little caretaking trailer out in the country, about 2 hours drive away, but I want to be closer to my daughter again, and am most likely going to move back into town soon. 
Even though I enjoy the country setting, I have not been happy living there for the last year, so it is time to change things.


----------



## Jackie22

This has been a great thread and one that I somewhat relate to since my husband past away three years ago....I just seem lost and have some of the same feelings expressed here....I keep telling myself...just keep busy and with time it will pass...Sifuphil and Diwundrin, you have such a wonderful way of expressing and relaying yourself...I really appreciate the insightfulness.  It always helps to know you're not alone in life's daily struggles.


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's interesting when you refer to "Overseas", because when you live on an island, most places are literally "overseas".  I live in the U.K. - actually on Great Britain which is in effect, the largest island.  It's not a very cheap place to live and certainly $1200 (about £750) a month is generally nowhere near enough.  At least we don't have to consider the cost of health care. 

I've lived and worked in many countries and often thought about retiring "overseas", but it's not that easy.  It's fine knowing enough of a language to order a beer in a pub, but try understanding the legalities of buying a house - that's different.  There's also the currency exchange rate - my pensions and investments are calculated in Pounds Sterling, so I could lose or gain depending on the markets.

So, I've ended up moving from England where I live most of my life,  back to Scotland.  Although it's part of the UK, it has a different legal system, education system and health system - but all based roughly on the British model - but generally cheaper and no currency problems. 

There are quite a few American people living here (for various reasons) and they seem to like the lifestyle - though maybe not the weather!  So, I suppose just depents on where suits you best.  For the minute, I think I'll stay put - but you never know!


----------



## SifuPhil

art_koff said:


> List what is important to you as this should influence your decision:
> >> Climate:
> >> The arts:
> >> Sports:
> >> Healthcare:
> >> Cost of living:
> >> Language:
> >> Can I bring my pet with me?



I have a somewhat similar list, but with a few key differences ...

>> Average age of females
>> Legality of marijuana
>> Average cost of a fifth of Jack Daniels
>> Distance to nearest strip club
>> Distance to nearest revival movie theater
>> Can I bring my sheep with me?


----------



## drifter

I agree it's interesting reading how other people handle situations and problems. I've never been much of anywhere except where our military sent me, Japan, the Koreas, Washington State. I have lived in Texas, New Mexico, and Oklahoma. I have worked in Kansas, Nebraska and California. I'm in Oklahoma now because my son lives here. My wife wanted to move here. I've come to think of home as where I hang my hat. I'm a city boy at heart. Give me a cue stick and I'm happy, only they don't have them here, so I read, write, and hang out on the internet. Yours are all interesting stories. I hope they have satisfactory conclusions. Cheers.


----------



## SifuPhil

Not international, surely, but I've been doing research into various Florida localities for my eventual move down there, and I've found that Google Maps is a God-send. What is often described as a "quaint" neighborhood turns out under Google's unflinching eye to be a run-down, abandoned slum.

I'm specifically looking for a mobile home at this point, preferably in a senior park, and just the other day I was comparing two of them not a mile apart. The one with the most affordable units for sale was plain-Jane, kind of small, with a lot of "handyman specials" (hence the low prices). No recreational facilities to be had, and Google Maps revealed the office to have a screen door hanging off of one hinge - not a good sign.

The other park had skirting on every home, well-kept gardens, shuffleboard courts, a screened community center and a well-done website that listed daily activities. Predictably you had to call the park manager to get prices for rentals and sale, but their "snowbird" lot-rental prices were well within bounds.

Now I'm not big on being a social butterfly so that kind of stuff isn't on my list, but it IS nice to know that there's a certain _esprit de corps_ among the residents, and that they aren't just there because it's the last stop on the line. 

... plus, they're right next to a cool-looking Chinese/Japanese restaurant, which figures _large_ on my list.


----------



## d0ug

I did retire in another country I left Canada on a sail boat and when I reached the Dominican Republic put down roots and happy.
   I live on a small pension $1,600 per month. On that I lived and built a house all paid for
  My cost of living is so small I can enjoy life. The only taxes are income tax from Canada on my pension. Here where I am there is no house, and land tax. Medical well the hospitals are free with limited abilities. The clinics have better facilities but at a price.
  I have learned to be my own doctor and only use there services for catastrophic problems.
  With the way the world is going and these counties becoming a police state I’m glad I did it


----------



## Diwundrin

> Phil: ... plus, they're right next to a cool-looking Chinese/Japanese restaurant, which figures _large_ on my list.



A vital consideration.  The best Chinese restaurant on the coast clinched the deal for my moving here. Then the #!@$%&* restaurant closed!
So I'm moving to where the 2nd best one plus a club with the best Buffet evva are.  Gotta keep it simple and get those priorities sorted right.


----------



## LogicsHere

I've read these articles like most, but somehow the thought of leaving the U.S. scares me. I suppose it's because I'm a widow and the little bit of family I have would not go out of the country to retire. In fact, they are part of the group who will never be able to retire because they never planned for it. But again, I think I'd rather search for a less expensive place to live right here or seriously consider taking in a roommate.


----------



## Old Hipster

I used to joke with my friends, only it's not so funny now! 

We would have to start up Old Hippie Communes to be able to live when we get older, I am not far off the mark in my thinking.

I've never had the desire to move anyplace else. My husband and I both are living just a few miles from where we grew up. Our immediate family is dwindling to almost nothing now. There are a couple of places we have talked about moving to, but at this stage of the game I really don't want to pack up and move and basically start a new life. I'm too old to homestead.


----------



## SifuPhil

Old Hipster said:


> ... but at this stage of the game I really don't want to pack up and move and basically start a new life. I'm too old to homestead.



I try to look at it as just changing the location of my old life. 

I find my goals concerning moving are changing on an almost daily basis, and they're becoming alarmingly smaller in radius. First I was looking at Thailand ... then the UK ... then Mexico ... now Florida ...

Pretty soon I'll think moving to the basement is a good idea.


----------



## That Guy

There's always that oneway ticket to Mars we were discussing . . .


----------



## Denise1952

I've been looking at these places as well.  I am going to be on such a low-income (chances are) that I did start thinking about "other" places where it may be more affordable for me.  I was so daring all my life (61 now) that I moved around the U.S. and by doing so, ended up with a very, sporadic, work-history.  So even though I have tons of skills, I'm not getting hired now.  So I am looking at taking my SS when I turn 62.  I am still looking at online work as well though.  That would allow me to live anywhere affordable, but online jobs are not easy either.  

So here I am, checking out a senior forum to meet others that might be in similar situations, pick up some ideas, exchange ideas, whatever

Denise


----------



## Denise1952

yeah, come from a long, line of nuts:


----------



## Vivjen

You have come to the right place then.....


----------



## SifuPhil

Yeah, I think Denise is going to fit right in as well ...


----------



## jrfromafar

nwlady said:


> I've been looking at these places as well.  I am going to be on such a low-income (chances are) that I did start thinking about "other" places where it may be more affordable for me.  I was so daring all my life (61 now) that I moved around the U.S. and by doing so, ended up with a very, sporadic, work-history.  So even though I have tons of skills, I'm not getting hired now.  So I am looking at taking my SS when I turn 62.  I am still looking at online work as well though.  That would allow me to live anywhere affordable, but online jobs are not easy either.
> 
> So here I am, checking out a senior forum to meet others that might be in similar situations, pick up some ideas, exchange ideas, whatever
> 
> Denise



hello Denise, I think of relocating but I know I'd never talk my wife into it. So I remain in the States. But if I ever became serious, I think the Languedoc-Roussillon region of France would be my first choice. A lot of people from the UK have 2nd houses there. Here's a link with some info:

http://languedoc.angloinfo.com/


----------



## Diwundrin

Easier to live cheaply in a warm climate is a point to consider if we have a choice of relocation options.:bigwink: 


 The older we get the more time we spend on our backsides looking at walls,  TV and laptop screens, and the less important the 'location views' and active lifestyles become. 
 If we have a comfy affordable haven to retreat to it doesn't really matter so much about the neighbourhood as long as it offers the bare necessities and isn't smack in in the middle of gang contested territory. 

No point in living on a mountain when you can't climb hills, and watching everyone else enjoy the beach lifestyle that we can't any more gets tedious too.

 It all comes down to our own personal needs of security, access to assistance if we need it,  and as much comfort as we can afford to make aging a relatively enjoyable phase of life.  The rest is just all frills.

We need to look long and hard at our needs and limitations and adjust our plans to that.  Trying and failing to achieve more than we're capable of to fit a dream that is 20 years out of date is just damned depressing.  Been there done that.  Woke up to myself and am adjusting 'down market' accordingly.  (Dammit)


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> It all comes down to our own personal needs of security, access to assistance if we need it,  and as much comfort as we can afford to make aging a relatively enjoyable phase of life.  The rest is just all frills.



If that's really the case then I better start scoping out some strip clubs for my retirement years ... I could pay for my long-term care a dollar at a time.


----------



## Denise1952

jrfromafar said:


> hello Denise, I think of relocating but I know I'd never talk my wife into it. So I remain in the States. But if I ever became serious, I think the Languedoc-Roussillon region of France would be my first choice. A lot of people from the UK have 2nd houses there. Here's a link with some info:
> 
> http://languedoc.angloinfo.com/



Oh boy I love the internet, my one way of real travel  Thank you much jr!!


----------



## Denise1952

Diwundrin said:


> Easier to live cheaply in a warm climate is a point to consider if we have a choice of relocation options.:bigwink:
> 
> 
> The older we get the more time we spend on our backsides looking at walls,  TV and laptop screens, and the less important the 'location views' and active lifestyles become.
> If we have a comfy affordable haven to retreat to it doesn't really matter so much about the neighbourhood as long as it offers the bare necessities and isn't smack in in the middle of gang contested territory.
> 
> No point in living on a mountain when you can't climb hills, and watching everyone else enjoy the beach lifestyle that we can't any more gets tedious too.
> 
> It all comes down to our own personal needs of security, access to assistance if we need it,  and as much comfort as we can afford to make aging a relatively enjoyable phase of life.  The rest is just all frills.
> 
> We need to look long and hard at our needs and limitations and adjust our plans to that.  Trying and failing to achieve more than we're capable of to fit a dream that is 20 years out of date is just damned depressing.  Been there done that.  Woke up to myself and am adjusting 'down market' accordingly.  (Dammit)



You are so right  I want life as simple as possible, not a lot of frills, and yes, I would grow bored of just walking a beach, and as much as I love to swim, there are those sharks.  Well, and not to forget about the "land-sharks" LOL!!  I'm lookin towards a small town, lots of trees, some water to play in.  Where everybody knows your name, neighbors check on neighbors etc.  I know of some places like that  I don't see myself ever being able or willing to leave the U.S. especially the NW, but I will keep an open mind


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> If that's really the case then I better start scoping out some strip clubs for my retirement years ... I could pay for my long-term care a dollar at a time.



epper:whoops, forgot my g-string, need something to hold my bucks


----------



## Denise1952

omygosh Phil hilarious!! I was thinkin you meant you were gonna strip for bucks
, LOLLLLLLLLLLL, I can't even type now, LOLLLLL!!


----------



## Diwundrin

nwlady said:


> omygosh Phil hilarious!! I was thinkin you meant you were gonna strip for bucks
> , LOLLLLLLLLLLL, I can't even type now, LOLLLLL!!



Now there's another unsettling image to cope with.  Can't wait for the piccy. :rofl:


----------



## Denise1952

Diwundrin said:


> Now there's another unsettling image to cope with.  Can't wait for the piccy. :rofl:



:rofl::applause2:we want piccys, we want piccys


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Kombucha, that was a lovely story - until you moved over here. My condolences.
> 
> I don't know for sure what it's like now (because I was there only once, back in the late 1970's), but I get the impression that the main area of the Catskills - the part that used to have Grossinger's resort - is now a ghost town. Here's a picture I just found on Google of their beautiful indoor swimming pool -
> 
> View attachment 2929
> 
> It's sad because I have read of how vibrant it used to be there - it was THE place to be in the summer. The menfolk would be working during the week in NYC while their wives and children were playing at the resort, then they would take the train or drive up up there on the weekend for some family quality time. Here's an interesting site about *the rise and fall of Grossinger's*, if that sort of thing is of interest to you.
> 
> I agree that having time you do not _need_ can be worse than not having _enough_ time. Emptiness seems to stretch into eternity during those times, and as you said we're probably in the same "zone": sometimes I get the impression I'm in Purgatory, waiting to see what's going to happen.
> 
> It is NOT a nice feeling.
> 
> The only weapon that I find useful is my perspective. It's all about how I look at the situation. If I whine and moan too much about being stuck here it only seems to make things worse. I don't want to be a Mary Poppins and run around singing and dancing even when I'm blue - that just isn't me - but if I can find a certain level of _acceptance_ of my situation I find that following the Path becomes much easier. It is also convenient for me because I pretty much "live" online now, so it doesn't matter all that much whether there are palm trees or piles of dirty snow outside the window.
> 
> Now if only I could get my _body_ online as well as my _mind_, I think I'd be a winner.




This was sad.  I read about another such place that was in Pennsylvania, right on a lake called Harvey's?  Anyway, I read and read all I could about "those" days and like you said, it was THE place for folks to go that lived in or near Wilkes-Barre, I guess the largest city near the Lake.  Remember that movie Dirty Dancing?  Those kinds of places must have been wonderful.  I doubt my family, or ancestors I never knew, would have been able to afford those kinds of places, but yeah, they don't make them like that anymore

Thanks for the link, I was wondering what I might read tonight, now I know Denise


----------



## SifuPhil

*Phil - The Later Years ... *


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> This was sad.  I read about another such place that was in Pennsylvania, right on a lake called Harvey's?  Anyway, I read and read all I could about "those" days and like you said, it was THE place for folks to go that lived in or near Wilkes-Barre, I guess the largest city near the Lake.  Remember that movie Dirty Dancing?  Those kinds of places must have been wonderful.  I doubt my family, or ancestors I never knew, would have been able to afford those kinds of places, but yeah, they don't make them like that anymore
> 
> Thanks for the link, I was wondering what I might read tonight, now I know Denise



I'll be darned - yes, Harvey's Lake. It's the largest natural lake in PA. It started off as a beautiful, clean body of water, but after all the rich folk moved onto its shores and started playing with their power boats, along with the slobs that used to hang out at the public beaches, it's become too dangerous to even swim in. The fishermen? I don't know if they catch-and-release or actually eat what they catch, but my bet would be the former.

They closed the public beaches and cleaned it up a bit, but it will never be the same. They had an amusement park right on its shore, too - Hansen's Amusement Park. It had a lot of rides, games, even a ballroom, and it was one of the two or three parks in the county in which people would let their hair down and have a great time.

Alas, the amusement parks are all gone, the starting price for a shack on the lake is $500,000 and it's pretty much now a private lake for descendents of the Rockefellers. 

I did a triathlon many moons ago, when I was still in human form, and it took place entirely in and around the lake. I remember when I came out of the water I felt like I had been swimming through the Exxon Valdez oil spill - I was glistening like a teen vampire! I don't exactly know WHAT it was that was glistening on me, but then again I didn't really _want_ to know - I just wanted to find the nearest hot shower to spend a few hours under.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> I'll be darned - yes, Harvey's Lake. It's the largest natural lake in PA. It started off as a beautiful, clean body of water, but after all the rich folk moved onto its shores and started playing with their power boats, along with the slobs that used to hang out at the public beaches, it's become too dangerous to even swim in. The fishermen? I don't know if they catch-and-release or actually eat what they catch, but my bet would be the former.
> 
> They closed the public beaches and cleaned it up a bit, but it will never be the same. They had an amusement park right on its shore, too - Hansen's Amusement Park. It had a lot of rides, games, even a ballroom, and it was one of the two or three parks in the county in which people would let their hair down and have a great time.
> 
> Alas, the amusement parks are all gone, the starting price for a shack on the lake is $500,000 and it's pretty much now a private lake for descendents of the Rockefellers.
> 
> I did a triathlon many moons ago, when I was still in human form, and it took place entirely in and around the lake. I remember when I came out of the water I felt like I had been swimming through the Exxon Valdez oil spill - I was glistening like a teen vampire! I don't exactly know WHAT it was that was glistening on me, but then again I didn't really _want_ to know - I just wanted to find the nearest hot shower to spend a few hours under.



Yes, interesting, but sad stuff. I saw pics of that big Hotel?? Can't think of the name, but it went up in flames.

Was that stuff on you glowing green? :danger:


----------



## That Guy

Read, yesterday, about Puerto Ricans heading back to the island from NY for retirement and discovering it's a big mistake.  Very expensive and crowded.  Gotta tell my buddy and his wife who are in the exact situation....


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> Yes, interesting, but sad stuff. I saw pics of that big Hotel?? Can't think of the name, but it went up in flames.
> 
> Was that stuff on you glowing green? :danger:



The Hotel Oneonta - it was a beautiful place, or so I've read. Nothing like that up there now.

The stuff on me wasn't glowing green - it just made me slippery, to the point where when my gal-pal tried to give me a hug I shot up into the air like a greased wienie.


----------



## Denise1952

I'm sorry Phil, you didn't change your post, I just can't keep up, LOL!!  We need to get back on topic, besides, I don't have any dollarsfftopic:


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> The Hotel Oneonta - it was a beautiful place, or so I've read. Nothing like that up there now.
> 
> The stuff on me wasn't glowing green - it just made me slippery, to the point where when my gal-pal tried to give me a hug I shot up into the air like a greased wienie.



LOL, that's hilarious, to infinity and beyond!!


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> Read, yesterday, about Puerto Ricans heading back to the island from NY for retirement and discovering it's a big mistake.  Very expensive and crowded.  Gotta tell my buddy and his wife who are in the exact situation....



That's sad too, they want to go home, I know that feeling as I had left my home-town years ago and just came back in 2006.  It's changed, so much.  The smaller area I was actually raised in (rural) is much the same thank goodness.  The biggest change was mentioned somewhere on here, and that is the drugs, it's heavy here.  I wouldn't mind relocating, but haven't a clue where I would move to.  One day at a time, same as always


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> I wouldn't mind relocating, but haven't a clue where I would move to.



After the service, in 1970, I came home and was disappointed by the changes that had taken place in the four years I had been gone.  Wanted to get out but could never decide on where to go.  It's beautifully wonderful here despite the Kalifornication so I stayed.  Ain't gonna let them invaders chase me away no how...


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> After the service, in 1970, I came home and was disappointed by the changes that had taken place in the four years I had been gone.  Wanted to get out but could never decide on where to go.  It's beautifully wonderful here despite the Kalifornication so I stayed.  Ain't gonna let them invaders chase me away no how...



Good for you  I know I am getting to where the Winters are bothering me more.  I want to be outdoors and active as possible, as long as possible.  I keep busy in the Summer, walking or kayaking, with an occasional campout thrown in, but Summers are too short now.  Not like those long, hot Summers of my childhood (I know they just seemed long Denise


----------



## SifuPhil

It's _always_ summer in _Florida_.

... except when they have below freezing mornings, or there's a hurricane coming through, or a sink-hole opening up, or ...


----------



## SifuPhil

... and that is affordable ...

Off the top of my head I can't imagine such a place, not for love nor money. 

... but I've heard Australia is close.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> It's _always_ summer in _Florida_.
> 
> ... except when they have below freezing mornings, or there's a hurricane coming through, or a sink-hole opening up, or ...



Nice variety hey, "well, what's it gonna be today"?  And what about those gators:help1:


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> Nice variety hey, "well, what's it gonna be today"?  And what about those gators:help1:



I've never had an up-close and personal experience with gators, although I _have_ seen them down there. I tend to stay away from ancient life-forms - they're a little too scary for my taste, so I give them respect and a wide berth. A barracuda encounter at about 6' away was enough to scare me out of the water for while, so I have no illusions of becoming the next Crocodile Dundee. 

Still, warm weather, beaches and palm trees - to me, that says Florida. Add in affordability and a few people that still speak English, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> I've never had an up-close and personal experience with gators, although I _have_ seen them down there. I tend to stay away from ancient life-forms - they're a little too scary for my taste, so I give them respect and a wide berth. A barracuda encounter at about 6' away was enough to scare me out of the water for while, so I have no illusions of becoming the next Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Still, warm weather, beaches and palm trees - to me, that says Florida. Add in affordability and a few people that still speak English, and I'm good to go.



It does sound wonderful, it's really neat to be talking to folks from all parts of the world  Lots to hear about, and learn, Denise


----------



## Ina

I heard that Australia was hot, hot, and even hotter. Is the humidity high as well? If not, does a low humidity make it,cooler? :magnify:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have found Alabama to be a pretty reasonable place to live, all things considered. Yes, there is the humidity, but the houses have AC, and I do my outside work early mornings, and late evenings. The house prices are cheap, for the most part, and since it isn't usually really cold in the winter, utilities are affordable.
Another think I like here is the longer growing season, and some things will grow until late fall, with a little encouragement.

We do have to consider tornadoes, but those are not very often (although disastrous when they strike), and no worse than earthquakes, hurricanes, erupting volcanoes, and some of the other natural disasters that many people have to deal with.
All in all, I think it is a pretty good place to spend my senior years at.


----------



## Denise1952

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have found Alabama to be a pretty reasonable place to live, all things considered. Yes, there is the humidity, but the houses have AC, and I do my outside work early mornings, and late evenings. The house prices are cheap, for the most part, and since it isn't usually really cold in the winter, utilities are affordable.
> Another think I like here is the longer growing season, and some things will grow until late fall, with a little encouragement.
> 
> We do have to consider tornadoes, but those are not very often (although disastrous when they strike), and no worse than earthquakes, hurricanes, erupting volcanoes, and some of the other natural disasters that many people have to deal with.
> All in all, I think it is a pretty good place to spend my senior years at.



Oh I loved Alabama, lived in Killen, then moved into Florence.  I had to live in a shabby place until I made enough to move, but even the shabby little place had an Ac unit  I saw 1 tornado in 2 years, but you are right about all you said on weather.  I loved it though, everywhere I went it smelled like a flower.  My fave things were the Magnolias, Cicadas, and the fireflies, I miss it a lot sometimes.  Oh, and I lived in a gorgeous 2 bedroom in a beautiful area, and it had a pool I swam in at night a lot, I so loved it.  It was like 350 a month!!  If I had to move East, it would be NW Alabama again Denise


----------

